# GSD woodcarving



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

The progress of a carving I just finished


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

WOW! That's fantastic. I have such admiration for your talent. I can barely draw a stick figure.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow! That's awesome!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

That was a cool video-Great job!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, that's awesome


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow!!!!


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow! Such talent! The vid was intersting too!


----------



## Branko (Feb 11, 2010)

Thats really nice, good job!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

OK I am just bragging....but I have a carving from Chile that Catu sent me all the way to Michigan. It is a GSD going over a jump. Really cool.

I could see this turning into an online business!!!! How many of you would pay to have such a nice carving on your desk or bookshelf?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wayne, show it off! Catu, you do have amazing talent! What type of wood are you using?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!

I don't relly see this turning into a bussiness, at least around here, people wouldn't pay for all the time involved doing a figure. 

So far almost all end up like Wayne's one: with people who do something disinterested for me that cannot be paid with money


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i have a Catu carving. everyone that sees it is in awe.
i know Catu could sell her work quicker than we can
name a pup.



W.Oliver said:


> OK I am just bragging....but I have a carving from Chile that Catu sent me all the way to Michigan. It is a GSD going over a jump. Really cool.
> 
> I could see this turning into an online business!!!! How many of you would pay to have such a nice carving on your desk or bookshelf?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I love it, and watching the steps through the video was so neat..


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

That is beautiful!


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Really lovely Catu. I hope you feel really proud of yourself - I would.

It's difficult to judge by the video. How big is it?
__________
Sue


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

AWESOME!:wub:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Awesome!!! alot of talent you have there


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

From nose to tail: 19 cms.

Pics so you can see more detail:


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

W.Oliver said:


> OK I am just bragging....but I have a carving from Chile that Catu sent me all the way to Michigan. It is a GSD going over a jump. Really cool.
> 
> I could see this turning into an online business!!!! *How many of you would pay to have such a nice carving on your desk* or bookshelf?


I would! Paint it white, please and you have a customer here!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

This one has already an owner, but lets say I make one in white... how much would you willing to pay? 

I'd love, love to work doing commission's, though I'm afraid the time I take doing one wouldn't make it sustainable. I'd really like to know how much people would pay for a carving, because if it possible, then I'd love to use that time in doing carvings instead of crappy jobs to pay college.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Catu, what is the wood you use? Or does it vary per the subject?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

My preferred woods are Raulí and Coigüe. This time I used Hualle, though I knew the grain was not as fine, but I had nothing else available, and tons (literally) of this one stored for lumber.


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Now I want to make one 
What tools did you use to carve the wood?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Catu said:


> This one has already an owner, but lets say I make one in white... *how much would you willing to pay?*
> 
> I'd love, love to work doing commission's, though I'm afraid the time I take doing one wouldn't make it sustainable. I'd really like to know how much people would pay for a carving, because if it possible, then I'd love to use that time in doing carvings instead of crappy jobs to pay college.


I don't want to offend you in offering a low price. I think your work is worth far more than what most people may be able to pay. No doubt you have a great deal of time involved.! I would pay $35 US all day long, and upwards of perhaps $50 US. I have a birthday coming up, after all.  Unfortunately I live on a budget... if I didn't I would readily pay more. You just don't find such a thing in a pet store or shop. It is a truly unique type of thing. I think you could honestly make a wonderful side business out of this!

To take it a step further, you could even have people send a pic of their dog, in the image of what they wanted created in wood, and easily charge $100+ US. Of course, this all goes back to the cost of your supplies and time and I have no idea what those might be.


----------

